# Tony Wells Needs Help



## HMF (Nov 27, 2016)

paypal.me/TonyCWells

*Broken Leg - Can't Work- Need Help!*




Hi, my name is Tony Wells. I am 56 years old and have a family of 3. I work for myself in (my own) small machine shop.

Unfortunately, on April 14, I fell in my home and broke my leg. I had to undergo surger
y as this was the upper (thigh) leg bone. It did not break clean, so the doctors had to use a plate and some screws to hold everything in position while it heals.



I am not allowed to put pressure on my left leg at all. I use a walker to get around, but it is very difficult to leave my home. Using a walker has resulted in nerve damage in my hands. This may be permanent.

For the next few months I will not be able to do any work at all. I have not set foot in my shop since I broke my leg. I have no cash reserves and am broke.  Please help me make it until I can get back on my feet. I need your help badly.

I thank you in advance for your kindness. God Bless You!

Thank you!


----------



## royesses (Nov 27, 2016)

I just sent a donation through PayPal Tony. Let us know if you get it. Praying for a speedy full recovery for you.
I urge everyone who can to send financial help, as much as you can. 

Roy


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 27, 2016)

I sent a donation also, through my wife's Paypal account. Godspeed, Tony.


----------



## Electron Mover (Nov 27, 2016)

I am so glad I joined this forum for a lot of reasons, but especially to be provided the opportunity to help someone out who is incapacitated through no fault of his own.  I would encourage everyone who donates to use Paypal as *every* donation through gofundme gets charged 7.9%!!


----------



## HMF (Nov 29, 2016)

Here is a direct link to donate :

paypal.me/TonyCWells

Just paste it into your browser and go. It's a little simpler.


----------



## trmungle (Nov 29, 2016)

I sent a donation to tcwells@live.com. Is that a good email. Sent thru PayPal. Let me know. Tom


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 29, 2016)

Tom, that seems to be the one some are having problems with. tcwells@hotmail.com seems to be trouble free. Or a direct link if you prefer:  https://www.paypal.me/TonyCWells


----------



## Billh51 (Nov 29, 2016)

I just used the pay pal link and it worked fine. Have a speedy recovery Tony.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you Bill. Very much!


----------



## trmungle (Nov 30, 2016)

I resent the PayPal. Please let me know when received. Thank you, Tom


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 30, 2016)

Will do Tom. Thank you!


----------



## intjonmiller (Nov 30, 2016)

Just FYI, the link within the persistent announcement thing (not this thread but the announcement that appears on every page) has an extra quotation mark in the address, so it gives an error message (from PayPal) when you follow it. Just strip that extra quotation mark from wherever that announcement is set up to eliminate the confusion for anyone following the link who doesn't know how to parse URLs for troubleshooting.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 30, 2016)

I removed the extraneous ", so it should be functional now.


----------



## upyourkia (Nov 30, 2016)

New to the site but understand the hardship.  Sent some $ to you.  I'll pray for a fast recovery.
God Bless.
Everet


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you, Everet. I appreciate it!

Tony


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 1, 2016)

I sent some 2 days ago hope you got it.

Paul


----------



## jjtgrinder (Dec 15, 2016)

Can we get an update from you Tony??
How are you doing ?  Healing well?


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 15, 2016)

According to the doc, reading the Xrays tells hem the bone is healing well. It hasn't shifted, despite the loose screw. Now his concern is more with the hop joint itself. It took quite an impact to break the femur, and apparently the hip ligaments and tendons....all the goodies that hold the joint together also suffered from the blow. So now and then as I try to walk, it seems to be kind of popping out of place. That's painful. It pops back in ok, but it lets me know the joint itself is weak. The healing of that injury may take longer than the bone healing I think. I try to keep moving to keep the muscles from getting any weaker, but because of what the hip is doing, I have to take it slow. A little at a time I hope the muscles will strengthen enough to hold everything in place so there won't be any permanent damage.

Otherwise, things are getting better, slowly. Still can't lift and carry, and standing for any length of time is out of the question, but it's getting better as I keep working the joint as much as I can stand. I hate having to skip a lot of the winter prep for the place, but enough got done by the wife and my brother to get by. I appreciate the concern shown here by all of you, and the kindness shown. It means a lot to me.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Dec 16, 2016)

Try to do any excercising using a "very low impact" load on the joint.  A pool will be good but go  very slow!!!!

I'm not a medical person, I've have back and joint problems.   Be very persistent with the positive attitude and determination to move (but carefully).


----------



## master53yoda (Dec 16, 2016)

Are you receiving in physical therapy, that was the major and painful part of getting over having a knee replacement that also stretches the crap out of everything.  the next day the joint itself will take whatever you through at it but the muscles and tendons are another story.    the therapist  knows the exercises that will strengthen the joint best. and fastest.   

Art B


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, Art, my insurance co would only pay for a limited amount of actual personal help with the PT. They left me with a ton of written material on what to do, and that's that....they're done. So I am left on my own.

jj, I am taking it slow, but pushing it just a little. I know this isn't a "no pain, no gain" situation like muscle building for the sake of it, so it isn't done the same way. But at the same time I realize I cannot just remain stationary. So I walk, with a cane sometimes, sometimes without. I am a little wobbly at times, so that's when I go with the cane. My better half stays close by, just in case.Slowly, I am lengthening my gait, and that is stretching out the tendon connections back to where they should be.

I guess I shouldn't say I am completely without professional aid. I have a personal friend who is a chiropractor and he is letting me use his equipment in his gym. He's not an aggressive type bone bender, and seems to know pretty well what he is doing. I think he's been at it for about 35 years, and is giving me free adjustments as needed for my back, which of course is getting a little uneven from the favor I have to give the left leg. It helps, since I also have lumbar disc problems.


----------

